# Kindle Fire battery life on standby. Anyone know of tips?



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm noticing that my new HD6 battery life in standby stinks. For example. before going to bed, I placed my Ipad, my Google Nexus 7 and my HD6 on my table after giving all of them full charges. To make it a little more fair for the Nexus and the HD6, I put them in airplane mode. With a long sleep and 10 hours later. the battery life for the Ipad with flip cover (not surprisingly) was at 98%, the Nexus 7 with flip cover (surprisingly) was at 98% as well and the HD6 with flip cover was at 68%. Anyone have any tips I can improve standby time other than turning it off?  Any of you have better experiences with your HD7 or HDX's?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything you leave running will use battery . . . so better to shut down apps you don't use regularly . . . . though I've mostly noticed this with apps that tend to contact the internet . . . if you have wireless off, I think it'd be less of a problem.

There might be things running you're not even aware of . . . you can check via the "Applications" setting


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anything you leave running will use battery . . . so better to shut down apps you don't use regularly . . . . though I've mostly noticed this with apps that tend to contact the internet . . . if you have wireless off, I think it'd be less of a problem.
> 
> There might be things running you're not even aware of . . . you can check via the "Applications" setting


Thanks, Ann.
Yeah, I shut off the apps I was using that evening (Flipboard, Facebook messenger, Diaro, Google Keep, and Moon Reader). I left on the OS apps running.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Doesn't the Fire index books like the Kindle does? Maybe you should check to see if there is a book trying to index that just isn't getting done. My Fire HDX only drops about 10%-15% overnight.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

My HD6 battery runs down a lot faster than my other tablets as well.  I wish there was a fix for that.


----------

